# Looking up Registration Numbers for APHA



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

karebear444 said:


> I bought a black and white tobiano mare but the papers I got with her weren't original. Her name is Flash and she was listed as a paint with the registration number 201098510. Her sire is listed as By His Glory I Am Key. Could anyone look that up for me? I just want to find out more about her and get her papers transferred if I can. Thanks!


I'm not an APHA member so I can't look it up. But in order for her to be registered in your name, you need the original paperwork with the previous owner signing off, relinquishing ownership of the horse. Why did you get a copy and not the original?

Some people refuse to sign off on a horse and there isn't anything the APHA can do to get her registered in your name. When my mares papers were stolen, we had to contact the person that was on her registration papers, she contacted APHA and said they were lost and we needed a duplicate. APHA sent it to her, she signed off as owner and I finally got them and she in now in my name. It look a long time and there were a lot of middle men involved.

That registration number looks off to me. Are you sure that they are APHA papers and not Pinto or Paint Pony?


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for the info I will look into the pinto registry


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

Karebear there is a method where you can get her into your name but in the long run it can cost you hundreds and the APHA doesn't guarantee that the horse will end up in your name. That's one of many reasons I did not renew my APHA membership and I will never return to them


----------



## Alaskadraft (May 28, 2009)

You were dooped.. That number is not even a number for APHA and the sire is not even listed as an APHA or a Quarter horse... Sorry.. I hope you didn't pay too much for her thinking you could register her.. I double checked and used variations of the sires name also.. I am an APHA Plus member and can get into the APHA site to check this stuff out. So there is nothing to go by even for registering her for Pinto..you need at least one parent to do that..and you have a sire that don't exist..

AD


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I've contacted the previous owner to see if I can get anywhere. Hopefully I will be able to get it straightened out.


----------



## Alaskadraft (May 28, 2009)

I hope you can also..you say you have a paper?? Is it a registration paper or one that just has some notes jotted down..? Can you scan it and email it to me?? I'm pretty good at researching missing pieces of information on the registration sites. Right now I'm doing some on TB to see if the sire was possibly a registered TB..

AD (still trying)


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

AlaskaDraft is right, none of that info matches on APHA Plus 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alaskadraft (May 28, 2009)

You know..she might be registered with the Pinto Horse Association of America.. http://www.wittelsbuerger.de/download/pintoregtransfer.pdf 
and see if the Number even matches with any of theirs and if the sire is listed.. I don't have access to them.. Most all registrys help with good information if the information you give them is correct..

Oh and nothing listed for that sire horse in the TB registry..so I'm thinking she might be Pinto registered...

AD


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

The paper was the 1st one inside the pamphlet I got with her. It was written but I still thought it was worth looking into. Good news though,
I got an answer. She emailed me that she didn't know of a registration for my mare but that her sire was actually a black and white Tennessee Walker and gave me his registration number. I never would have guessed because she isn't gaited. She said her dam was a Morgan but she didn't know of a registration for her. There is a picture of the sire on her website showing he is a pinto too so I think I should be able to register her pinto and part walking horse.


----------



## Alaskadraft (May 28, 2009)

good deal! Sounds like a nice combo...I love my morgan cross.. he fast walks all day..like the everready bunny.
AD


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

Haha yeah she moves out very nice in the trot! Thanks especially to Alaskadraft you have been very helpful!


----------

